# Anti ageing eye cream for men



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it the same as for women or do men have there own version.

If so does anyone use it and what do you use ?

I know it will be hard to divulge but genuinely curious as l just bought the wife some for christmas and wondered do we fella's get the same treatment etc and if so do any men actually use it ?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

L'oreal do a good range for men. Creams and roll on for the eye and temple area.

My mate told me this. :whistling:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

The question is - do any of them really make a difference? I doubt it.

I still use the eye roll on though!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robbie said:


> The question is - do any of them really make a difference? I doubt it.
> 
> I still use the eye roll on though!


God knows mate.

Which one ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ffs whats this world coming to..milky going all metrosexual on us


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> ffs whats this world coming to..milky going all metrosexual on us


Just curious mate :whistling:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Milky said:


> God knows mate.
> 
> Which one ?


L'Oreal. I wait till tescos has it half price


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

I use a moisturiser for my face and hands working outside a lot stops my hands cracking and dry patches on my face.

But being nearly 24 and still get asked for id everywhere I go I wouldn't know about anti ageing cream.

Saw a thing somewhere that they where just basically moisturisers with double the price tag.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-aging_cream


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I think its a mix of sand and cream,,,so when you rub it in your eyes you cant see properly so you dont know if your ageing or not


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Just curious mate :whistling:


all you need is palmers cocoa butter :thumbup1:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> ffs whats this world coming to..milky going all metrosexual on us


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> all you need is palmers cocoa butter :thumbup1:


In all honesty l suffer from bad skin occasionally around my eyebrows and sides of my nose and its getting right on my tits so may need to use something soon.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

the timeless saying..to grow old gracefully comes to mind...lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I tried it, & didn't see any improvement, but I do use moisturiser every day & have done for at least 20 years.

Nope I don't 'lift shirts' & I don't see why men shouldn't use it, as we scrape a few layers of skin off ed when shaving.

But Guyliner...no fooking way ever!!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fcuk knows mate but with amount of faghags we seem to have currently lurking the halls of UKM I'm sure you will get all the info u require and then some on these female products..

Sorry 21st centurary hetrosexul male 'grooming' products


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@Dave

make sure you tell the lads at work about this


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup I like gel/wax too @Pain2Gain. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh the only other thing I want to know is DOES IT WORK ON UR CO,CK??


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Yup I like gel/wax too @Pain2Gain. :lol: :lol:


Ah we know you do ya bloody grate woofter 

Happy bloody Christmas btw


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> In all honesty l suffer from bad skin occasionally around my eyebrows and sides of my nose and its getting right on my tits so may need to use something soon.


have you tried seeing a dermatologist?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> have you tried seeing a dermatologist?


Nah mate never get chance TBH but think l need too.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

There is a cream that works very well.

The science behind it was on horizon a while back, funny enough it is L'Oréal but it's sold as ysl.

Pricey mind it's £60 odd a pop.

Ah here we go.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2178889/Glycans-The-wonder-ingredient-youve-heard-make-look-years-younger.html


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Ah we know you do ya bloody grate woofter
> 
> Happy bloody Christmas btw


Thank you gay lord. 

Hope you had a good day mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> There is a cream that works very well.
> 
> The science behind it was on horizon a while back, funny enough it is L'Oréal but it's sold as ysl.
> 
> Pricey mind it's £60 odd a pop.


Christ almighty !


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> Christ almighty !


Lol yup but it works

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2178889/Glycans-The-wonder-ingredient-youve-heard-make-look-years-younger.html


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nah mate never get chance TBH but think l need too.


i think you should man before spending your money on gimmicks, im guessing by "occasionaly" it might be something you use that sets it off, you never know


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i think you should man before spending your money on gimmicks, im guessing by "occasionaly" it might be something you use that sets it off, you never know


I cant honestly say l know what triggers it mate, it comes and goes.


----------



## RearDeltsBrah (Dec 17, 2012)

concealer under eyes.

try it before insulting.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

What about hgh or gh peptides.

I'm taking mk677 which has the same effect as ghrp6


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> What about hgh or gh peptides.
> 
> I'm taking mk677 which has the same effect as ghrp6


I start back on tomorow mate so see how that goes.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

who gives a toss when they throw your corpse in the crematorium and reduce it to carbon....your old anti wrinkle cream wont work then...lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I've always had spots, not full acne but always spots, i'm not 27 and it's just starting to settle down. For over 10 years i've tried everything, elimination diet, creams, lotions and treatments on NHS. In fact all treatments except accutane. As a result i suffer from dry skin on my face, so it's not about being queer or even metrosexual, but trying to give your skin every chance you can to make yourself feel presentable/confident.

Any man who plays the queer card at another for using moisturizer in 2012 either has fantastic skin or has no interest in attracting some f*nny


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

justin case said:


> who gives a toss when they throw your corpse in the crematorium and reduce it to carbon....your old anti wrinkle cream wont work then...lol


What about those of us that wish to be buried, but not before an open coffin at the service. A good looking corpse? A final hoorah so to speak?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> I've always had spots, not full acne but always spots, i'm not 27 and it's just starting to settle down. For over 10 years i've tried everything, elimination diet, creams, lotions and treatments on NHS. In fact all treatments except accutane. As a result i suffer from dry skin on my face, so it's not about being queer or even metrosexual, but trying to give your skin every chance you can to make yourself feel presentable/confident.
> 
> Any man who plays the queer card at another for using moisturizer in 2012 either has fantastic skin or has no interest in attracting some f*nny


You ****** !

I mean whats wrong with walking round with skin that looks like dried out cornflakes, making you self conscious about it !

Oh .................... er hang on..................


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> I've always had spots, not full acne but always spots, i'm not 27 and it's just starting to settle down. For over 10 years i've tried everything, elimination diet, creams, lotions and treatments on NHS. In fact all treatments except accutane. As a result i suffer from dry skin on my face, so it's not about being queer or even metrosexual, but trying to give your skin every chance you can to make yourself feel presentable/confident.
> 
> Any man who plays the queer card at another for using moisturizer in 2012 either has fantastic skin or has no interest in attracting some f*nny


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> You ****** !
> 
> I mean whats wrong with walking round with skin that looks like dried out cornflakes, making you self conscious about it !
> 
> Oh .................... er hang on..................


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Dem black genetics?

But still the need for palmers?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> Dem black genetics?
> 
> But still the need for palmers?


too right palmers is just for the smell :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> too right palmers is just for the smell :lol:


lol Mrs Mish is black and uses either palmers or Vasleline coca butter. Good enough to nibble.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Is it the same as for women or do men have there own version.
> 
> If so does anyone use it and what do you use ?
> 
> I know it will be hard to divulge but genuinely curious as l just bought the wife some for christmas and wondered do we fella's get the same treatment etc and if so do any men actually use it ?


you're getting old mate. get over it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chilli said:


> you're getting old mate. get over it.


 *NEVER !!!!*


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> lol Mrs Mish is black and uses either palmers or Vasleline coca butter. Good enough to nibble.


great now we on the subject of eating pum pum :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Which one of these Palmers products do they use on the face ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

RearDeltsBrah said:


> concealer under eyes.
> 
> try it before insulting.


No. Puff.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Which one of these Palmers products do they use on the face ?


Palmers is your general all over moisturizer, but it's main 'selling' point is that it has coca butter in it. Milky use it and you'll smell like a big chocolate baby.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Palmers is your general all over moisturizer, but it's main 'selling' point is that it has coca butter in it. Milky use it and you'll smell like a big chocolate baby.


Beats smelling like a bitumen tank l suppose mate.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Which one of these Palmers products do they use on the face ?


theres lots of different ones

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Brands-A-to-Z/Palmers


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Beats smelling like a bitumen tank l suppose mate.


Yes but can you curb the temptation to give yourself a lick, being that you are now a big Milky Bar?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> theres lots of different ones
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Brands-A-to-Z/Palmers


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Yes but can you curb the temptation to give yourself a lick, being that you are now a big Milky Bar?


I will just slap one of the lads at work to re assert my masculinity :whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

can i add they also do a bust cream and we all know mrs milky is blessed :thumbup1:

http://www.boots.com/en/Palmers-Cocoa-Butter-Formula-Bust-Cream-125g_1040125/


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I personally use dr organics manuka honey cream.

Contains quite a lot of moisturisers, testimonials on their site has some saying it drastically reduces eczema and other skin problems.

H&B sell it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> View attachment 105234


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Hah! just wait till I show the lads this thread!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Dave said:


> Hah! just wait till I show the lads this thread!


Sorry @Milky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Sorry @Milky


Its ok coz Dave has been sacked for having sex with the fitter in the stores, Mick he's called.

Dont know how JImmy found out :whistling:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> can i add they also do a bust cream and we all know mrs milky is blessed :thumbup1:
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/Palmers-Cocoa-Butter-Formula-Bust-Cream-125g_1040125/












Cheers for the heads up :thumbup1: ....thats me and the Mrs sorted in the january sales....... :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

It must be the anti ageing stuff he uses :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

raptordog said:


> Cheers for the heads up :thumbup1: ....thats me and the Mrs sorted in the january sales....... :tongue:


You can show appreciation by adding pics in MA..and no not your bust :laugh:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Its ok coz Dave has been sacked for having sex with the fitter in the stores, Mick he's called.
> 
> Dont know how JImmy found out :whistling:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

This seems to be coming back with alot of good reviews.......... :thumbup1:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Thank you gay lord.
> 
> Hope you had a good day mate.


Good at least u know your station 

It was quite so it was A good one, same to and everyone else on here for that mTter


----------

